# My 5.5 gal tank progress



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

So, for anyone who doesn't know, I'm getting a replacement 5.5 tank after the first one came broken.

The tank is a regular glass tank with a black rim on top.

I'm planning on dividing it, and then putting Buddha on one side, And Pudge in the other.

This is the general layout of how I want it










Here aare the binders I found. The mesh will be in my hands by next week.









The rest of the supplies









And one of the two fish going in (yes, that's his new thermometer!) 









Hopefully, I will be able to get the mesh sooner than next week, but it's just wishful thinking at this point since I can't find it in my Walmart or Target.

Once the tank comes in, I'm going to start preparing it. I'll only be able to enjoy it for a few weeks before I have to take it apart for the move back to college, but still, I'm excited


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan you have there. Putting a heater in the center with the filter?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I will do that when the summer comes around again. The dorms (and my house) get super warm during the winter. And right now, Buddha is in a room with the AC going on very minimally.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I'm lucky to be in Florida because so far I don't need a heater but when the time comes I'll be upset having to spend so much for something I'll need for about 2 weeks a years when it gets cold.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

The heaters are so expensive Dx

but when I absolutely NEED one, I will be putting it across the filter.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks :3


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

What's their bowls at as in temperatures?


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for uploading pictures like that. It's more fun to look at photos than a bunch of words.

I'm not a fan of those flat style marbles. One side is MEANT to sit on the floor, the other side is for DISPLAY. 

I just like to toss gravel in and forget it. 

I don't want to play underwater backgammon flipping stones because one side is MEANT be on top.

Did you check to see how much more a ADJUSTABLE flow filter is versus the basic NON-Adjustable ones are?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

kfryman said:


> What's their bowls at as in temperatures?



Buddhas tank is currently 78 degrees



MSG said:


> Thanks for uploading pictures like that. It's more fun to look at photos than a bunch of words.
> 
> I'm not a fan of those flat style marbles. One side is MEANT to sit on the floor, the other side is for DISPLAY.
> 
> ...


I actually like the marbles better than the gravel because its so much easier to clean. I really don't mind if they're upside down haha

And i honestly don't know the difference between filters. In the past, we had a filter that looked like a turkey blaster, and i ended up killing all our fish xD i tried to avoid them as much as possible, and i admit, I didn't find out the differences :/


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

The adjustable whisper filters are OKAY. The aquaclear adjustable filters are better.

It's just nice to lower the water flow rate during feeding. 

It almost comes in handy to clean out the protein film from the floating in tank breeder containers.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmmm I'll definitely try and do a bit more research before going out :/


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

If you are near a petco the petco power filter 20 is a pretty good find..Adjustable flow..The input tube is also adjustable so it can fit in a 5 gallon tank..it's registered for 5-20..I have one and I love it..Took out the pad and put marineland bonded filter media and cut it to fit the filter and now has twice the amount of area for beneficial bacteria.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

My nearest Petco is literally a 30 minute drive, in a whole nother county o.o

I can't buy a new filter now anyways. The most I can buy at the moment is a heater and the fish. I so far have spent about $60 on fish stuff and I'm lucky my parents don't know. :/


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I like this idea..


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

The tank should be here either today (its past midnight right now), or tomorrow. Hoping for today so I can get started...

I don't have Pudge so Buddha can go in there after the tank cycles.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Good luck with your cycle!! And I hope you find Pudge!  I'm going to start to cycle my 3.5 gallon with a sponge filter. My pH is pretty low though. :/ It's going to be hard with that 6.5 pH and the small tank size. I just noticed that you live in NYC!! A couple of my relatives live there. They probably don't even though what a Betta is. lol


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks!  

I wish you luck with your tank cycle! 

And I actually used to live in the city, not any more. Moved out 2 years ago, but I'm hoping to return soon! D:


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

You can get mesh at hobby lobby or walmart usually, just ask some one where it is... or do you already have some? i could even mail you some..... although i may have to fold it or something. but its very possible. i buy it all the time here,i could mail you some of mine...


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I actually just got some today :3

"Sometime" next week is the trip to Walmart, so I will most likely be getting a 5 gallon there, and then hopefully right to Petsmart to get Pudge! Petsmart is right next to my Walmart so I hope my mom will let me <3

I COULD wait until I return to my LPS to get a betta when I'm in college, but all they have are Veil tails. I'm hoping for a something other than that for my next fish to try some variety 

Attached is the mesh I bought, and the second image is the one divider I made (It's not cut yet. I removed it soon after)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

those plastic things need to be on all 4 sides and then cut the ends off so it looks like...(picture below) .... it helps ALOT i promise, and makes it look, very, very organzied, my friends actually though i bought mine.... :3 i was flattered lol.







​


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh D:
I only have 6 right now. So I guess 3 on each.. Would it be better on the bottom or top..?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

The tank is done 

I'm only havinig problems with the dividers flopping...


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

That's the main reason I don't divide my tank..It would drive me crazy.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol. the flopping? it's because you need 4, one on each side lol, thats why i told you... :/ and then you have to put your hand down in there and straighten it up, scoot it where ever it needs to be, even if you have to hold on corner in place and move the other... and your water needs to be higher....and one on the bottom of each or top, its the same thing...


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I ended up breaking one of the binders so I couldn't use it t-t

But it works perfectly fine now once I put the decor in. I have two small ornaments in the middle which are leaning against a large oranment, with marbles on the other sie of the mesh. Therefore there is pressure on both ends and the mesh is stable. I wiggled it myself and it didn't move. 

And I added more water into the tank after being told (by parent) fish had to go in tonight. So both fish are in now and everything is a-ok


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Good to hear it all worked out..Bet they are exited to have their new home.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

yea, they definitely are :3


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I can't wait to be done with my tank..Sponge filter should get here soon then a heater by winter and done.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I need to invest in a heater as well, but this whole set up cost me about $100 so far, so I'm definitely going to have to wait 

I wish I had more marbles though. I can see the bottom of the tank in some areas Dx


The tank now:









The water may be too low, but I'm comfortable with it there right now.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I know what you mean..I got lucky that I got a few free items when I was setting up but still have invested a nice chunk into this tank.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I got a filter from the tank I just bought, so that would've been "free" had I not already bought a filter xD


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I got a free filter but cost me 2 neons it sucked up so not sure I can say it was free lol.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

oh dear! D:

when I was young I lost almost all of my 10 gallon due to the filter (it was way too strong), so I know how you feel


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Yeah..The worse part is they say neons need to be in groups of 5 at least and now I have 4 so imagine..Luckily it doesn't seem like they've counted themselves or I'd be in trouble.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

haha can you imagine them counting? xD

"one...two..three. STOP SWIMMING AND LET ME COUNT!"


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Where's Ralph?!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

"You counted me twice!"


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Alcemistnv said:


> I got a filter from the tank I just bought, so that would've been "free" had I not already bought a filter xD



well now you can remove on of the dividers, and put a filter on each side, so that it actually filters the filth lol, instead of the nothingness of the 'between the dividers' lol. BUT where it is now, would be an excellent place for a heater. and since you wont need the other divider, unless you like it for back up, you can put the binders on the top and bottom of the other...


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

2 filters are better than 1! I'll be running 2 as soon as I get mine..Have no clue when that will be darn amazon


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

clopez1 said:


> 2 filters are better than 1! I'll be running 2 as soon as I get mine..Have no clue when that will be darn amazon


i know right? lol,and Amazon lost my hood, they could find us, eventually it got here though lol


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I hope it's soon..I keep trying to get the shipping details and still nothing..Online shopping is not for the impatient.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

EXACTLY lol... they shouldnt charge for shipping, and they should always try to get it there as quick as possible in my opinion


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

amen


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

clopez1 said:


> amen


*hits imaginary 'like' button* lol


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope you get the hood soon!

And I could use the other filter, but I will wait first until I'm in my dorm and can see what outlets I need and to find out how to play around with it.

I'm content with the way it is now, especially knowing both fish aren't getting sucked in


----------

